# BDO(Bike Department Offenbach e.V)



## eGo187 (4. Juli 2007)

hi,
also leute wir haben in Offenbach einen Dirt und Downhillverein gegründet um unsere strecke am Schneckenberg in offenbach zu erhalten.das ist jetzt schon ne weile her und bis jetzt schreitet alles gut vorran.Wir hoffen das es weiter so gut läuft wenn ja dann haben wir bald wieder shores in der strecke und vll sogar ein foampit.Im ersten wochenende vom september(8/9) planen wir ein Bikefestival auf dem gelände der OVO zu veranstalten auf dem auch bikefirmen ihre Stände aufbauen könnnen und wir ein Renne und einen kontest machen werden, in dem auch Nichtmitglieder gegen eine Startgebühr starten würden, wobei wir uns  eher freuen würden diese als Mitgleider empfangen zu können :thumbup: .Die sterecke wir auch immer ma wieder erneuert und erweiter jetzt bauen wir zB an neun dirts. Wir haben auch ein eigenes gelände auf dem bald hoffentlich unsere Hütte drauf kommt das auch von Sponsoren bezahlt wird wie auch shores und anderes.und es findet auch Fahr training für anfänger und Fortgeschrittene statt!
Hoffe das sind für einige von ewuch mal gute neuichkeiteun und schaut mal orbei :thumbup: 
MfG Leo
http://www.bdoffenbach.de/


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2007)

cool eure Seite ist echt gut geworden  
Kurze frage OVO sollte das vielleicht EVO heißen nur dass die Leute auch wissen wo es stadtfindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGo187 (5. Juli 2007)

also danke erstma kannst dich uns ja anschließen 
keine sorge OVO Kulturverein am schneckenberg da solls statfinden ist der verein direkt an dem bikegelände


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2007)

eGo187 schrieb:


> also danke erstma kannst dich uns ja anschließen



Du wirst lachen genau das habe ich vor   ich fahre ja mit Alex W. von Zeit zu Zeit bei Halbtot (wenn es nicht regnet[Alex=Schönwetter Fahrer]) und bin aus dem Grund auch schon länger über den Verein im Bilde.
Mal schauen vielleicht komme ich am Samstag zu eurer Versammlung


----------



## xeon333 (26. August 2007)

jow ich komm auf jedemfall an dem woche, wo da contest usw ist  hoffe das die neuen dirts bis dahin stehen !!

mfg xeon


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2007)

ich kann nicht kommen! Nase gebrochen und Hand verletzt


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich kann nicht kommen! Nase gebrochen und Hand verletzt


Guude Besserung Du Wilder......


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2007)

danke danke


----------



## eGo187 (27. August 2007)

hi
also in hinsicht von austellern muss ich euch leider austellen das festivla wurde abgesagt aber das rennen findet statt und dirts müssen wir scheun die ersten beiden stehn und wenn der dirtte fertig wird ist ok wenn net dann eben nur rennen


----------



## Kitticat (5. September 2007)

eGo187 schrieb:


> hi
> also in hinsicht von austellern muss ich euch leider austellen das festivla wurde abgesagt aber das rennen findet statt und dirts müssen wir scheun die ersten beiden stehn und wenn der dirtte fertig wird ist ok wenn net dann eben nur rennen



ist das rennen am 8. oder am 9.? wann gehts los???


----------



## schlumpf #91 (5. September 2007)

hy, hy,

ja habe von dem race gehört, gleichefragehab,
date? time? Samstag denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScissoR (6. November 2007)

Moinsen, ^^ 
ich habe den thread hier gerade gefunden und wollte ihn einfach nochmal aufleben lassen. Ich bin fast jedes WE am Schneckenberg und kann nur sagen es macht echt so einen riesen Spass mit euch Jungs. Ich hoffe so, dass unsere Strecke komplett genemigt wird!!

Wir freuen uns über alle, die Spass daran haben auf der Strecke ein bisschen Zeit zu lassen 

Auf gutes Gelingen!


----------



## maistersplinter (1. Dezember 2007)

is die strecke offentlich...würde die mir gerne ma anschaun und natürlich fahren oder gibts da aufn sack he he ?


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2007)

wenn Du dich benimmst bekommst Du bestimmt keinen auf den Sack


----------



## maistersplinter (3. Dezember 2007)

cool dann werd ich mir das teil ma anschaun fahren und natürlich wie meine mom behandeln  ...hoffe mal  die ist nich ganz so versteckt...


----------



## Hopi (3. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte jetzt nicht genau wissen wie Du deine Mom behandelst  Ach so der Krankenwagen kommt nicht an die Bahn Du musst dich schon bis zur Strasse schleppen


----------



## maistersplinter (4. Dezember 2007)

gut gut dann werd ich mich wohl nur nah der strasse schmeißen dann muss ich mich nich so weit schleppen  ne jetzt ma im ernst gehts da gut ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2007)

ich war jetzt schon 3 Monate nicht mehr da! Ich kann Dir überhaupt nicht sagen was die schon wieder gebaut haben und was nicht.
Aber bis jetzt konnte man dort schon seinen Spaß haben.


----------



## maistersplinter (4. Dezember 2007)

ja cool  dann schau ich mir das ma die tage an...


----------



## eGo187 (4. Dezember 2007)

hi 
also wir haben da für jederman was von anfänger bis  semi prfie kann da jeder seinen spaß haben i
st leider immer noch net offiziel aber anfang des jahres spätesten sesionbeginng will die stadt den bauantrag durch haben 
damit wir das gelende gepachtet haben 
dann kommen auch wieder shores hin 
udn wir könnnen neus bauen bisher durften wir die alten sachen nur auffrischen 
aber ich sage dir es reicht für jeder man der spaß hat am biken


----------



## maistersplinter (5. Dezember 2007)

wie siehts denn aus kann man euch noch irgendwie helfen...bauen u.s.w. weil wenn mer da fahren dann wolle mer ach was schaffe he he ...


----------



## maistersplinter (6. Dezember 2007)

haben uns heute ma die streck angeguckt...hammer echt super geil...!
hatten zwar für drei mann nur 1 fahrad dabei war aber trotzdem super geil!!!
RESPEKT!!!!!


----------



## Hopi (6. Dezember 2007)

Wer musste auf dem Gepäckträger sitzen


----------



## maistersplinter (6. Dezember 2007)

he he abwegselnt... ...


----------



## Ti-Racer (8. März 2008)

Hallo ,

ich wollte mich mal für meinen kleinen Schwager schlau machen. Es will jetzt lernen Dirt Bike zu fahren. Jetzt hab ich gesehen das ein Verein in unserer nähe ist , das wäre dann deiner eGo187 . Die HP ist leider off. Gibt es da auch Trainingseinheiten bzw wann sind die Zeiten das man sich das mal anscheun kann ?? Denn wenn er wirklich das Professionell machen will bekommt er das Bike dazu ;-)
Würde mich sehr über Kontakdaten und Infos freuen.

Mfg Michi

PS: Wir kommen aus Hanau-Steinheim


----------



## Hopi (8. März 2008)

http://www.meinverein.de/verein/Bike_Department_Offenbach_e.V/profile

Den kannst Du mal fragen! Die haben ihr Gelände wohl noch nicht ganz Offiziell. Die meisten von denen fahren gerade auf unserer Bahn! 

Das richtige Rad ist halt der Anfang. Mit einem billig Rad (Baumarkt) wird es nicht gehen. Man lernt es in dem man sich mit den Leuten unterhält, zuschaut und es selbst versucht. 

Aber frag mal den Typ von BDO wie weit die sind.


----------



## Ti-Racer (8. März 2008)

Hy ,

danke schonmal für die Antwort. Kann aber durch die Seite keinen eine Mail schreiben bzw mich mit jemanden in Verbindung setzen. Kennt jemand einen der da involviert ist ???
Mit dem Bike ist so , er bekommt ja dann eins was sich in der Preisklasse 800-1200 bewegt. Aber es soll halt sicher sein das er das Professinoell mit anderen auf einer getrennten Strecke macht als wie einfach nur den Bordtsein hoch und runter zu hüpfen , dafür wäre das zu schade. Deshalb die Suche nach einem Verein.

Mfg Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. März 2008)

Die Gefahr hast Du aber immer, dass er es nicht richtig betreibt. Wir haben uns das selbst beigebracht. Dirt ist halt nicht wie Fussball, nicht mal kurz ins Training und los. Wie alt ist er?


----------



## Ti-Racer (9. März 2008)

Gefahren gibt es immer , es geht mir nur darum das er sich das mal anschaut und dann sich entscheiden kann das zu erlernen mit jungs die das richtig können. Würde nur halt gerne es im Vornherein ausschliessen das er das Bike dann nur für den strassenverkehr missbraucht. Deswegen soll er ja in so einen Verein gehen und wenn es ihm zusagt bekommt er dann auch das Fahrrad. An den finanziellen Ruin treibt er uns damit nicht aber man kann ja ein wenig vorsorgen. Er ist 14 Jahre alt. Und in der Gruppe lernt es sich ja am besten...

Mfg Michi

PS: Habe leider noch keine Kontaktdaten.....


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2008)

habe leider auch keine Mail addy aber wenn Du in dem Link mal schaust siehst Du die Postanschrift. Also mal ganz OLD SCHOOL  schreib eine Karte. Da ich nicht zum Verein gehöre kann ich Dir keine Wegbeschreibung schicken, das sollte der Andi dann schon machen. Auch weiß nur er wann dort jemand ist und ob die überhaupt fahren. Also Karte schreiben dann Antwortet der bestimmt. In Alzenau gibt es einen DH Verein der ist bei dem Motorsport Club mit drinnen die kannst Du auch mal fragen ob die Dirtbiker haben!


----------



## killkillkill (10. März 2008)

also ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob der bombenkrater der spot zum anfangen ist...um da richtig spass zu haben muss man schon etwas weiter sein...


----------



## Ti-Racer (11. März 2008)

also der beste lerneffekt is immer das kalte wasser. ich fänds halt gut wenn er mit anderen zusammen das machen würde sodass er sich das alles abschaun kann und es dann erlernen kann. zimperlich ist er nicht


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2008)

Wie gesagt ist halt nicht wie Fussball. Aber am Anfang steht das Rad kaufen, üben, Leute treffen und mehr lernen. Es gibt in FFM die jungs von Stahlfräse http://www.bikeparkfrankfurt.de/1.html  könnt ja auch mal bei denen schauen. Obwohl OF natürlich näher ist, da hat er auch gleich die S Bahn vor der Tür.


----------



## fastmike (11. März 2008)

hi schau einfach auf unsere seite www.bikedepartment-of.de alles weitere wegen vereinsmitgliedschaft und strecke erfährst du auf der seite.


----------



## Dirt.Marco (15. März 2008)

Also wir bieten auch Training an für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene das ist kein Problem. es ist auch sehr viel für Anfänger dabei und fortgeschrittene also da brauch man sich keine Sorgen zu machen. Also einfach mal vorbei schauen mfg local von BDO


----------



## nookie#ql (18. März 2008)

hmmm such atm auch leute wo ich mit fahren kann halt downhill... bin 15 jahre jung  wäre schön wenn sich wer meldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (18. März 2008)

Dirt.Marco schrieb:


> Also wir bieten auch Training an für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene das ist kein Problem. es ist auch sehr viel für Anfänger dabei und fortgeschrittene also da brauch man sich keine Sorgen zu machen. Also einfach mal vorbei schauen mfg local von BDO




super sehr nett.. wann trifft man euch denn so ???? würden uns das gerne mal ansehen


----------



## Dirt.Marco (19. März 2008)

also lasse dir mal meine email addi da kannste schreiben wann ihr kommen wollt und dan sag ich euch bescheit. [email protected] ist auch msn addi. gruß marco


----------

